# Degu's Wanted



## cazinwales (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have fallen in love with these beautiful creatures. I was going to re-home 4 from a charity but they went as I was dithering over the cage. I now have a lovely big cage suitable for Degu's , have done lots and lots of reseacrh on them and am now looking for some. I would like 4 maybe more I don't mind if they are a male or female group but I would prefer not to buy them from a pet shop. However I have been looking for a while now and one of these days I'm going to lose my willpower and buy them from Pets at Home. Can anyone point me in the right direction of a rescue centre or any that need re-homing? I don't mind travelling for an hour / an hour 30 to pick up but I think anymore wouldn't be fair on the Degu's.

Can anyone help me?
Cheers
Caz
:thumbup:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Best place to advertise about adopting degus would be here: Degu and Chinchilla World - Home

That's how I got mine.


----------



## cazinwales (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Cherpi


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Please adopt from a rescue! I know of a rescue who has male/female degus available. If you would like more information, then please PM me x


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, I have got 3 female degus which are just over 1 year old. I am struggling to give them the attention which they thrive on due to work. I have got a big cage with all the bits n bobs, all free to a gd home. I live in preston,lancs. They are really friendly, really nosey and cheeky. Absolutely brilliant characters.


----------



## cazinwales (Jan 8, 2011)

very, very tempted. It's a bit of a trek but I have a window of opportunity next weekend - probably Sunday so I could drive up and collect. I'm having a knee Operation on the Thursday so won't be driving for a few weeks after that. Is the cage upright or horizontal ? I have a laguna hatchback so can fit quite a bit in there! Let me know - Cheers
:thumbup:
Caz


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 14, 2011)

That would be fine. The cage is horizontal, I fit it in my hatchback focus with the seats down so you should not have a problem.


----------



## cazinwales (Jan 8, 2011)

Really sorry, hadnt realised you replied even though I watched the site for a while? I am now out of action and not allowed to drive for 6 weeks. I got contacted by a refuge who are delivering three degu's to me this week. Hopefully you will have found a home for yours but I'll email once I'm mobile again just in case. Good luck.
Caz


----------

